# What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?



## Butterfree (Jun 24, 2008)

*What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

The official thread for posting your results from the Cave of Dragonflies quizzes!

  

Can't remember my Obsession Test results; it's been too long. I believe I was something like 73% obsessed overall.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

  

You are a:

    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 25% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
    * 5% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 23% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## nyuu (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Pokémon Fan Test Results

You are a:

    * 85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 85% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 10% Obsessed. Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little.
    * 20% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 45% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Yadokingu~~
 
    * 90% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 45% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 95% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 74% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
nyoro~n


----------



## Kaito (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 
40% Gamer, 
25% Animé-freak, 
35% Pokémon Know-it-all,
65% Obsessed, 
20% Fan worker, 
35% Pokémon Fan

8D


----------



## spaekle (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I'm not really confident or popular. :[ 


Yay poison. Flying's cool too.

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
50% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I occasionally get Gardevoir and some other Pokemon, too. Usually Magikarp or Banette, though I don't think they really fit me. *shrug*

/

Two types I like, whoooo.

    * 30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

It's surprising that anime's higher than gaming. XD; But it makes sense that fan worker's the highest, heheh.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I guess so...? I'm not always that polite, though..

 

... Electric fits me better, I suppose. :P

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
15% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon. 
40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
31% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon. 

I thought I was going to score higher. x.x Actually, before Diamond and Pearl (and the Pokemon/movies that came with) came out my scores were a lot higher, since I'm not too up-to-date on the more recent things. I think I like Pokemon quite a bit more than the quiz gives me credit for, though...


----------



## Iceon (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


... it actually sounds like me o.o


"Ground-types are calm and nice, but if provoked they will fight back with all their might."

Kinda fits me, too o.o Not exactly my favorite type but... wewt for Earthquake =3

    * 25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 15% Obsessed. Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little.
    * 30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 26% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

Nothing suprising, actually.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



    * 60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


I randomized the choices till I got what I thought was me x]


----------



## Darksong (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







> You are a:
> 
> * 70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
> * 30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
> ...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


That fits. And it's cute anyway. One time I accidentally pressed Enter, which ended the test, so I went back and finished it and I got the same thing XD

I kept getting Poison and Dark for some reason. They don't fit me at all.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


All true except the majority of people liking me part. I do NOT get along with my school's football players, so I get shunned by many, yet I'm close friends with most of the "popular" non-athletes... Go figure.

Again, somewhat accurate. Everyone at school says I'm pretty kind (which may be why they always go to ME when they need money), but they all know what happened to the guy that jumped me. >:D

70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
42% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

Yep, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Fairly accurate, actually. That sounds a lot like me.


Doesn't sound very much like me, I'm afraid. Especially the confident part.



> You are a:
> 
> 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
> 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
> ...


Huh, that sounds about right.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Somewhat like me, I suppose.


Again, fairly accurate.

    * 70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 47% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 I guess that's like me. Not the part about everybody liking me though.  I guess that makes sense.

55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
66% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

That sounds right.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
60% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
51% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I decided to take the type and Pokemon quizzes again but pick whatever answers were the opposite to see what one I was least like.


----------



## Nope (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Zim Del Invasor said:


> I guess that's like me. Not the part about everybody liking me though.  I guess that makes sense.
> 
> 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
> 50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
> ...


 What??? I'm a Ground Togetic too <.< Some people might like you in secret ya know.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 59% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 

A ground type Lapras. _what._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

. [url=http://www.dragonflycave.com/typequiznormal.asp].[img]

You are a:
[LIST]
[*][B]50%[/B] Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
[*][B]50%[/B] Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
[*][B]80%[/B] Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
[*][B]95%[/B] Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
[*][B]65%[/B] Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
[*][B]68%[/B] Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
[/LIST]


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


How nice. An Electric/Ground-type Primeape. Makes total sense.

    * 85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 5% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 90% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
    * 70% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

That fits, though.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 

You are a:
30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
60% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
44% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Hm... So I'm a Ground/Flying Misdreavus...


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







 Which is weird, because that doesn't sound like me at all.





 Eh, I guess.



*60%* Gamer.  You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
*50%* Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
*70%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
*80%* Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
*45%* Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
*61%* Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


^Sounds like me.


^ More than one because I fluctuate.

50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
0% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
25% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
44% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.
^ I'm surprised I scored a little on the lower side.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Ninetales, Absol, Spinda, Scyther, and Mewtwo all fit me here and there, but I'm maybe 90%:



Yeah, pretty much. Actually, have you noticed how many of them are basically a minor twist on "You don't care about other people and prefer your own company"? If we're going to be that broad then a nice-sized chunk of them would work, really.

I typically get Charizard or Dragonite on the old version, neither of which really fit me at all. :/ Screw strength, honor and friends.

 

Okay, whatever.



*70%* Gamer.  You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
*10%* Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
*95%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
*70%* Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
*75%* Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*64%* Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
Sure.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Bakuphoon said:


> What??? I'm a Ground Togetic too <.< Some people might like you in secret ya know.


That makes three! I say we form an army and conquer Mars.

Wait, Alaphlosham makes it four! He can be our Air Force.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







*90%* Gamer.  You are an obsessed gamer!
*55%* Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
*95%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
*90%* Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
*70%* Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*80%* Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Kaylene (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







Both fit pretty well. Except I am absolutely not popular or social. D: Quite the opposite, actually.

    * 60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 95% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
    * 80% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

Such a geek, I am...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

My Pokemon and types are in my signature. Mewtwo and Psychic/Ghost.
Mewtwo is actually quite fitting for me, though the first time I took it, I got Alakazam, which was rather fitting, too...
My obsession results are:
* 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
* 85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
* 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
* 85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
* 75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
* 71% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

Gamer is the only one below 50 XD


----------



## Sireafi (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

  

    * 25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 32% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


Mm. Pokémon bores me now.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
50% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Huh. That's pretty accurate if what my friends tell me is true.



Again, very accurate.

55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
52% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Only fifty-five on fan worker? Eh, I'll live.


----------



## ESP (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Why not?






Imma steal your soul.






Meh.

    * 80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 20% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Been a while since I've played pokemon, so my scores are lower than before.


----------



## Ninja_Roserade (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





You are a:
80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
45% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
80% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

Those are my results. Natu completely fits me, as do the types. =D


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


True, excluding that last sentence.

(yay! all three of my favourite dark Pokemon are on that page!)

    * 85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 85% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 62% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## PichuK (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Eh.

Eh.

50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
35% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
50% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

Eh.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I had to take the "What Pokemon are You" twice, because I'm something between the two results...

Both are accurate, but those two together...

---
 
... hmm.

---

    * 45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 44% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Yay, fan-worker~


----------



## Arcanine (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Yay, because it's cute and yay because it somewhat fits me.

"Poison-types tend to be pessimistic, but always within the boundaries of common sense. They can both be good with words and physical abilities." Not 100% accurate, but like 90%.

25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
43% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

Yeah, I know it all...


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



about 95% accurate



About 90% accurate

75% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O ------------------- So true
70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
60% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Wow i think im the only Tyranitar. Yay for uniqueness!


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

[url=http://www.dragonflycave.com/newpay.aspx][/URL]
[url=http://www.dragonflycave.com/typequizflying.asp][/URL]

55% Gamer. You havequite a bit of intrest in Pokemon gaming.
90% Anime Freak. You are a true Pokemon-otaku!
60% Pokemon Know-it-All. You have quite a bit of intrest in researching Pokemon.
90% Obssessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokemon! That it does, people. That it does...
75% Pokemon Fan. You have a burning intrest in Pokemon.

Yay, I'm a carefree, playful, energetic, Mew~ That does pretty much sum me up, though...


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



    * 50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. (I have a *lot* of interest in the games, actually)
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. (True)
    * 85% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 59% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I'm a mix of these three -
  

And my types -
 


    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 60% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 44% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
50% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

* 90% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 95% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 95% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
    * 79% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

That's me.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I'm split--
 
My type seems to change depending on my mood.



As for obsession...
    * 85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 58% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

EDIT::
I just noticed that I'm a dark-type Absol and a psychic-type Mewtwo.
That is completely and utterly unexpected.


----------



## Connor O'Reilly (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

* 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 60% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

I do write a lot, so that is rather appropriate!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




Well, it fits.

    * 85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 60% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 70% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




Well, that was fun~


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




Pretty accurate.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

  

    * 15% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 26% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

I know, my fan percentages are pathetic


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


^That is _so_ me atm. I even wrote a poem about being such a loner.

 
^These are somewhat me as well.

    * 50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 57% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

I suppose that fits too. What do you know, all my quiz results fit me.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



    * 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 44% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


They pretty much describe me.

Normal is right.  I'm not too sure about grass.

25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
35% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
34% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Uh... No. Second try, please.
Five more tries, five more Mews...
THAT IS NOT ME LISTEN.
I'm more of a


45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
68% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
What I should be:
100% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer! 
100% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku! 
100% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O 
100% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
100% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak. 
100% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


*mew*


*mew*

    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 49% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

 I am definitely obsessed; most of my anime fandom is from the movies; I don't do much after the plot of games because I have no Wi-Fi; I actually just started with Pokemon fanfiction, but I do make up Fakemon on a regular basis.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 That's sort of like me...
 So I guess I'm a Numel or a Camerupt...

    * 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 80% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 73% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

Yay! I'm a Pokemon freak!


----------



## Minish (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




    * 20% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 35% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

*Normal/Flying. xD What a rare combination.
Argh, my percentages suck.*


----------



## eeveefan (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 45% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
47% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

My score's a bit higher since the last time I took the test...


----------



## Negrek (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Ah, boredom.





    * 80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 65% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




    * 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 35% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
    * 40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 36% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*








Don't feel like taking the Level of Obsession thing.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 "  Grass-types don't like to draw too much attention to themselves, but are secretly artistic with great hopes - even if they don't expect too much from themselves."
Well, that really does fit me, both of them as a matter of fact.

50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. (i do appear slightly crazy to the 'normal' people in my life.)
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
55% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



    * 60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 55% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.
Here you go!


----------



## Flora (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Oh hey look I'm not a Togetic anymore.



STILL Grass-type.

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
60% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
52% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

I swear, the Ash Ketchum crush did it. :D


----------



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Today I ammm..





    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 45% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Elfin (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 I've also gotten Latias before. Hmm.. 


Both of these kinda fit..




* 85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
    * 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 90% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
    * 74% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



My Pokemon in is my sig.

And the obsessive test results are:

80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
77% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

o.o


----------



## allitersonance (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



















*25%* Gamer.  You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
*10%* Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
*15%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon.
*35%* Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
*15%* Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*20%* Pokémon Fan. You have little interest in Pokémon.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I score too low for my own taste!  xD
I should be like this:
80% Gamer
95% Anime Freak (Only for the old episodes though)
70% Pokemon Know-it-All
99% Obssessed 
100% Pokemon Fan

I can dream, lol.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
69% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



You are:

60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
20% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon. 
60% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
42% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.​


----------



## Fredie (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Seems that I am a Togetic

    * 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 38% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.
and I am the grass type.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*










Grass Togetic. Hummm...

Edit: For the sake of it [even if it is off topic]...


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Kinda fits me...

me 100%
20% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming. 
40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
38% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon. 
D/P killed the know-it-all section


----------



## o_O (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
54% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
55% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer! 
10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
100% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O 
65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
100% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak. 
72% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 75% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 45% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 74% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

  
...I'm Moltres?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




65% Gamer. 
10% Animé-freak. . 
58% Pokémon Know-it-all. 
47% Obsessed. 
32% Fan Worker. 
84% Pokémon Fan.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku! 
65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
68% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Steel-types are logical and confident. They tend to believe that if they don't do it, it will never be done, and therefore tend to be the ones to act. 

    * 30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 5% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 44% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Fits, i guess. I'm really not that confident though.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



That's astonishingly accurate.
Drat.



Seems about right.

    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 30% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
    * 30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 32% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*











30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
30% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
32% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Erif (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
35% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
60% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
42% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.
I'm a little disappointed...


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



			
				What Pokémon Are You Quiz said:
			
		

> Q: When do you feel best?
> (insert the other answers here)
> - In bed.


I lol'd. Anyway: 
Pokémon Fan Test Results

You are a:

    * 50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 40% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



A Misdreavus, the text sums me up completely.

Dragon BABY!url=http://www.dragonflycave.com/typequizdragon.asp]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/url]

Hey, i'm happy with my results, its me! perfectly!

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
20% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon. 
50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
40% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

I think myself as a gamer and a Pokemon fan worker


----------



## Jetx (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

* 80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

competitive battling nerd :(


----------



## Kirara the Ninetales (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
80% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
69% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

I'm a cute little Mew...YAY! But all this sums it up quite nicley.


----------



## H20firefly (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

can someone tell me where i can find these tests? i can't seem to find any


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



H20firefly said:


> can someone tell me where i can find these tests? i can't seem to find any


The pics for the Pokémon and type ones should be links. They're all on the main site, under Fun -> Quizzes.


----------



## H20firefly (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

thank you 













20% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
38% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Rossymore (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

*Results*




    * 5% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 5% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 5% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 5% Obsessed. Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little.
    * 5% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 5% Pokémon Fan. You have little interest in Pokémon.

The list above is complete crap.
I love the games and I know lots about Pokemon. Plus, my interest in Pokemon is huge. Also, I'm very obsessed.


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



			
				WPAY said:
			
		

> What do you first and foremost look for in a partner?
> 
> *other answers*
> 
> Anything goes.


Noooo why is this there?  This gives me bad memories...



Mewtwo again.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

* 75% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 90% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
    * 90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 90% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
    * 87% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!



This is wrong.... :sad:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 47% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## PokeNinja (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*









Wait, so I'm like a Zapdos?

**65%* Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
**90%* Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
**80%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
**45%* Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
**75%* Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
**68%* Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



*You are a:

45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
85% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O 
15% Obsessed. Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little. 
60% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
43% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. *

Most of them weren't much of a surprise... except games being below 50%.

But I think I've figured out why some people are getting lower "Gamer" results than they expected--all that competitive battling stuff in the game section.
If anything, competitive battling should have its own section rather than being lumped in with the games themselves... maybe add some questions about the other games outside the main series (Mystery Dungeon, Ranger, etc.) in there instead.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



EDIT:



I don't like this test.


----------



## PichuK (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Huh.


----------



## Callisto (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
69% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon. 
Darn,I need to change my siggy again.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I can get more then one answer really, so I'll limit myself to two answer each quiz, except for the interest quiz, which will be wrong in my case.

  (To most of us, the last one wasn't a surprise really)
 (that won't cause many jawdrops either)


----------



## Chaos Houndoom (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



*55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
*90% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku! 
*65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
*90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
*75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
*75% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Black hood (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



WOOHOO! MEW! lol

 

Also lol

You are a:
• 5% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming. 
• 25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
• 10% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon. 
• 20% Obsessed. Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little. 
• 40% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
• 20% Pokémon Fan. You have little interest in Pokémon.

hmmm... me and Chaos Houndoom seem to be very similar, except for the obsession.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
30% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
41% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

Hmm...quite low. Oh well, its the truth. I am a fan worker more than anything else ,I *do* agree with.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


kekeke.


So I'm an ice-type Togetic?

70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
90% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak. 
67% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

hehehehe awesome...

omg I'm a neeeerd D:


----------



## Dragon (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Ooh, haven't done the quizzes in a while.

 wth D:

 
Pffft.

40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
80% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
59% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

Hmm, I thought I'd be more of a fan...


----------



## Flora (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Let's see:



Yep, still Mewtwo.



Calm? *laughs* _Nice?_ ...maybe.

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
55% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

Yeah.  Pretty much.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
20% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon. 
80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Cool.


Neat.


I'm a Ninetails today. I get so many different ones.

3rd Time:


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Pokémon Fan Test Results

You are a:

    * 50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 64% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






*65%* Gamer.  You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
*40%* Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
*50%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
*40%* Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
*45%* Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*48%* Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Right, so I'm trying again.


Yeah, that's more like me. >:3

 
Well, duh.

    * 45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 5% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 54% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.
Well..


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


 
    * 45% Gamer.
    * 20% Animé-freak. 
    * 35% Pokémon Know-it-all. 
    * 10% Obsessed. 
    * 10% Fan Worker. 
    * 24% Pokémon Fan.
Ironic that I turned out to be Alakazam and my Pokemon type ends up to be fighting...


----------



## FKOD (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





Hey guys, I'm a flaming Mew!


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Holy-cow, yes. This is me in real life. I put on facades and masks, but this is my core.



Again, YES.

I'm a ground type Cubone! XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Oh, the bluntness and sarcasm, especially.

Fakeness is goood.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*












Meh, couldn't even score one category at 50% on the obsession quiz. xD


----------



## Mr. Toon Version 2.1 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
55% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

wow...


----------



## cubone man (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
50% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
41% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. 

\__/
(o o)  -cubone man
 (. .)


----------



## Wyvern (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





^ Wow, the first test that actually sounds like me o.o

    * 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 39% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

I kinda lol'd XP


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Ugg... this really doesn't fit me at all...:huh:




But I hate Camerupt. -_-


75% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
60% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
52% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

That's about right, except I don't like Anime that much.


----------



## Wyvern (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



aruseusu7 said:


> Ugg... this really doesn't fit me at all...:huh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither do I actually, I just like watching all the awesome legendary Pokemon in the movies kicking butt :P

I especially like number 8. My friend Ian got me into that one (oh such a fan of Lucario is he XD


----------



## Rayquaza23 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




You are a:

100% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer! 
100% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku! 
100% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O 
100% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
100% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak. 
100% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Rayquaza23 said:


> You are a:
> 
> 100% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
> 100% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
> ...


The way you take those quizzes, are you sure you didn't get Spinda on the personality quiz?


----------



## Dame Alex (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 60% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


Hmm...it fits me, I guess.  In fact, it fits me a lot.  But, also, I was wondering...

I messed around with the randomize results in the Pokémon Quiz and found 36 results.  I want to know if that's the most Pokémon available in the quiz.


----------



## Shiny_skydragon (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




Strange, I'm divided on question 7. So I submitted twice. Split personality, much?


----------



## Salazard (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Fuck! That's accurate! =U




    * 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 15% Obsessed. Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little.
    * 30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 33% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


True... I'm too shy and nice. I feel happy if I help people, if I ever talk to them.






Also true. I have a rather mischievious streak. Besides, I love sarcasm and twisting the rules. After all, they never actually _forbid_ using salt in the ice cube melting contest...

35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
20% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon. 
25% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
29% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

Yeah, that's me. Only mildly obsessed. I'm not really surprised...


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*










 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
 45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
 60% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
 49% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Wayna (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Aw, it fits me SO well.

My 2nd one was 
Is good too, I guess.


url=http://www.dragonflycave.com/typequizdark.asp]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/url]

    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 55% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 15% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Ooh. Haven't done this in a while.



Lets compare: (Previous results in quote.)
*40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 



			35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
		
Click to expand...

^ This was a slight surprise, i've gone off the games until Pt comes out in the UK.

45% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 



			40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
		
Click to expand...

^ Another surprise, and the only reason its so high anyway is only because of the movies.

30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 



			35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
		
Click to expand...

\/ Down, well... I guess thats okay.

50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.



			30% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
		
Click to expand...

^Wow, serious rise.

70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.



			65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
		
Click to expand...

^ This, i'm proud of.

45% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon. *


> 41% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


^ What?! Still only 45%? Oh well, thats quite enough.


----------



## YZorker (May 13, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



You are a:

    * 80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 90% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
    * 90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 85% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!


----------



## Articuno (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 10% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 42% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Well, I've taken the test a few times before: the first time I stumbled upon this site and a couple of months afterward (Tyranitar), most of my time here (Absol), and now 

You are a:


*35%* Gamer.  You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
*10%* Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
*40%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
*75%* Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
*45%* Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*41%* Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.
It fits, but I don't like that I'm a Weavile now. Come back, my Absol personality! :(


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Is it sad how true this is?



    * 20% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
    * 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 60% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 65% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

Indeed.


----------



## see ya (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 45% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 59% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

:D


----------



## Solyeuse (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 10% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 42% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

And that's me. A load of conflicting emotions and skills mixed into one person.

On a side note, a question in the Steel Quiz can be considered wrong. 

Quoting Question 5, "Which of the Steel Pokémon have two immunities?"

And it's answer, 
"Question 5: Which of the Steel Pokémon have two immunities?

You chose: Steelix, Skarmory

Correct!"

When taking into account Pokemon Immunities, not only their tying but their ability should be taken into account. Heatran is immune to Fire because of it's ability Flash Fire, and Bronzor and Bronzong can be considered to have 2 immunities because of Levitate, which is it's ability half the time (In fact, in competitive PvP Pokemon battling, NO Bronzong has Heatproof, all have Levitate.) 

Thus the answers (I think) should be Skarmory, Steelix, Bronzor, Bronzong and Heatran. Even if you argue "Bronzor and Bronzong only have Levitate half the time, therefore they should not be answers!" Heatran ALWAYS has Flash Fire.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 


    * 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 34% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Ven (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






[/url]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/url]
50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
30% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
10% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
30% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon


----------



## Flora (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Depending on my mood, I get two different answers.

On a good day:



On a bad day...



Yeah, I'm quite certain that I'm semi-bipolar. *shrugs*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

On a good day: 

On a bad day: 
or




Electric-typed Spinda wheeeeeee.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





Flying-types are confident, wild and free-spirited. They don't let anybody get in the way of their dreams.

Happy me





???-types - the type of eggs, the Shadow attacks in Colosseum and Curse - are really only characterized by their actions and not their actual personality. They can be aggressive as a result of their hot temper. (???, WTH)

Emo Me

•65% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
•60% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
•80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
•70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
•70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
•69% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

EDIT: lol 69


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I'm an Absol... which fits, really quite well, actually.

    * 80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 90% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
    * 82% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!


----------



## Flora (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I swear, every time I take this test I get a different answer.

Oddly enough this one isn't even close


----------



## Hyozanryu (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Poison-types tend to be pessimistic, but always within the boundaries of common sense. They can both be good with words and physical abilities. 
Pokémon Fan Test Results:
You are a:    
* 40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Green (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






New PokeSona~


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE> (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 OR  OR 


 OR  OR 

...Yup, I get three different results depending on my mood.

90% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer!
40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
90% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O
100% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
85% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
81% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






I remember getting him a long time ago, so I'm pretty happy that I retook the test and got him again.





Grass is one of my favorites. I like it.

45% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
51% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

SUGGESTION: Maybe use the new HG/SS Sugimori art or sprites in the banners? It's fine if you don't think so, though.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Absol, Dark type and:

Pokémon Fan Test Results
You are a:

70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
80% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
80% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


I usually get Poison, which doesn't fit at all. Glad to see a positive change.

(Primeape)
Again, doesn't fit at all. Let's try again.


Most definitely. Except the "most people like you" part needs to be changed to "you are well-known (but not necessarily popular) at school" or something xD


----------



## X-Scissor (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    * 75% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 73% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

I was surprised when I saw some of the questions.


----------



## Shiva64 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
65% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
69% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.

:3

Only thing that doesn't really fit on the Charizard result, is the social part. And I'm not very confident at all... I'm really only confident in certain things, and that's it. I do defend my friends and family, and I can be an impulsive person, especially when someone pisses me off. >:|

And as for the Ground type... pretty much everything except maybe the diplomatic part. I've... never really had the need to see if my skills there are any good. *shrug*


----------



## Green (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


:3


----------



## Lili (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

*points to signature*
I'm a Dark/Normal-type Scyther, which is sort of true.

60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé. 
70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
70% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Green (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






Yes? /o/


----------



## Severus Snape (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







•	35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
•	90% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku! 
•	80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
•	85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
•	90% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak. 
•	76% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## zeKieranator (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


----------



## brandman (May 1, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 A Togetic? Really? Oh well, I just re-did these, I used to get charizards, oh well.

    * 50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 80% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 64% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
Sounds about right.

 & 
A ground, dragon type? Sounds awesome! Wonder what I would look like?


----------



## Flora (May 2, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I think this fits me the best XD

Ironically my friends actually did say I was a Teddiursa


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 3, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



•40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
•35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
•50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon. 
•60% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
•30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
•43% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*












25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
10% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon.
55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
26% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



The first part of that is all wrong. I am not nice to anyone!! jk



70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming. 
25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
60% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Yeah, since the last time I took that quiz, my knowledge went up, and my Animé-freak went way down.


----------



## The Meme (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

•60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
•40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
•70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
•85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
•30% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
•57% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Missile (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I was a Togetic, and my type was Electric. 

•85% Gamer. You are an obsessed gamer! 
•75% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé. 
•85% Pokémon Know-it-all. You are literally a walking Pokédex. o_O 
•100% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
•100% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak. 
•89% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac! 

Pwnt.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 Every time I take the test, this is what I get.
This changes a lot.


----------



## .... (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


 

    * 30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 5% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 80% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 46% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

These sound about right.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


^^New test. 


^^Old test.  




Normal-types like to blend in and refrain from taking sides in a conflict, though they follow their hearts when they're forced to choose. They're usually withdrawn, but adapt easily depending on the situation.

Ghost-types are creative and impulsive with a sharp wit, a dark, cynical sense of humour and a love for all things unconventional and unusual.


15% Gamer. You have little interest in Pokémon gaming.
30% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
25% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
60% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
41% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

These were quite fun, actually.

They all fit pretty well. Although I wish the type quiz was a little longer, I suppose it doesn't need to be, since my results were accurate :D


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Yeah, the whole "people will like you instantly" thing doesn't quite fit. Rest is pretty accurate though (except I'm not a big fan of electric :p)


This, on the other hand, is much closer to real me.

    * 30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 20% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have little interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 32% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.
(too bad there wasn't anything concerning ROM hacks)


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Well... At least the description fits me.


One of my favorite types. And it seems to fit again.

You are a:

•25% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
•10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
•25% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
•40% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life. 
•20% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
•24% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.
I knew the anime aspect would have the lowest percentage.


----------



## War & Thunder (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I guess it sorta fits me lol.



I have no idea on this one.


----------



## Lili (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

And now, my results!


Nice?  Friendly?  Try to please everyone?  Yes, that seems like me.  Lack of self-confidence?  Well, sometimes I do.  Just sometimes.  I'm only confident when I think of myself in the looks department.  But other than that, I'm very doubtful of my abilities.  Tend to react to uncomfortable situations with sudden panic?  I guess so...


Passionate?  Yes.  Wild?  Yes.  Free-spirited?  Yes.  Blessed with an instinctive adaptiveness that can take me through almost any situation?  Yesyes.

    * 55% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 70% Animé-freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    * 65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 70% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
I think I should've gone a higher score on the game section and lower on the Anime section.


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Yeah, that's practically me. Besides the relationship part when referring to a friend relationship. I'll stick my bestiies 'til the end :3



That's exactly me. The description is /just/ perfect.

* 50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming. 
* 85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku! 
* 70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
* 70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
* 70% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork
* 69% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon. 

I guess all of these are accurate except the last two. I would take a couple off of "Fan Worker" and place it under "Pokemon Fan." Speaking of "Pokemon Fan," 69%? -~-


----------



## Minish (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

It's been years since I took these! Ahh I want to see what I am now.


 
30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
35% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon. 
55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life. 
25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
34% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

Teddiursa again. So boring. :c


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Retook the quiz (I can't even remember what I got the last time I took it) and got Pikachu, which fits pretty well. 

Might take the others later.


----------



## .... (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





*20%* Gamer.  You have little interest in Pokémon gaming. 
*5%* Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé. 
*70%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
*85%* Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon! 
*45%* Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
*45%* Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






I suppose it fits me. I love helping people, but I wouldn't really say I'm impulsive, and I have no idea what people think of me. :P










A Pokémon with this type combination would be sheer brilliance.

    * *55%* Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * *25%* Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * *55%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * *80%* Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    * *35%* Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * *50%* Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

I'm shocked to see I have one of the highest scores on this page. I'm actually going to do more of these things for a higher score!


----------



## Ruby (May 1, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I _used_ to get Charizard.


----------



## Espeon (May 1, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*






Muahaha.







    * 60% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 50% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 35% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
    * 35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 40% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 1, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*















    35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    55% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    59% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Superbird (May 1, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
48% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Zapi (May 3, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

When I take the quiz, I get Togetic:





That's...kind of me, but not really. Here's what I really think I am:










Type:









So I'm Wooper, Quagsire, Marshtomp, Swampert, Barboach, Whiscash, Gastrodon, Palpitoad and Seismitoad.

Level of obsession:
* 30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
* 35% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. (what the HECK?! I haven't watched the anime in YEARS!)
* 45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
* 65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
* 55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
* 46% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Darumaka (May 15, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Might as well do this since I haven't yet:




Hmmm...
I've taken the newer test a ton of times, and I usually get this, Absol, Banette, Ninetales, Poocheyna, or Tyranitar. Mewtwo is the most common though.



Pokémon Fan Test Results
You are a:

•30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming. 
•25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé. 
•75% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon. 
•75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life. 
•20% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork. 
•45% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Wobbles (May 18, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



I am a...

    30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    60% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    10% Fan Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    31% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*














			
				Obsession Quiz said:
			
		

> •35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
> •85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
> •65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
> •95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
> ...


----------



## Skyman (May 30, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*



Err, the very social and confident part is wrong. Everything else is right.



70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
65% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
35% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
58% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

40% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
45% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
43% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

And the other two quizzes are in my sig~ |D (Haha, I was expecting a low result for the animé section; I love animé and manga, but not really the Pokémon one..)


----------



## Munchkin (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


I suppose... though as of late, too many things have been coming up that I just _can't_ ignore =/


"Rock-types are passionate, focused and determined and like to take action, but they're rather reclusive and keep to themselves. They're stubborn and impulsive and can be quick to anger, but tend to keep it bottled up rather than lash out."

Well! Other than passionate, focused and determined, that pretty much fits me =x


50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
40% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
60% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
55% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
54% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

I suppose so =p
Though I'm as Pokémon-obsessed as I was a year ago - within the past year my interest in Pokémon seems to have been dying =(


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
85% Animé-freak. You are a true Pokémon-otaku!
80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
95% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
100% Fan Worker. You should be hired by Game Freak.
86% Pokémon Fan. You are a Pokémaniac!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

WPAY and WTAY can be found in my sig. The obsession one, however, can be displayed right here.
50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
55% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
70% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
45% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
54% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Minish (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

welp! I haven't done this in a while (sort of: I do them often because they're great).

 (or a teddiursa)
 

    * 35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    * 50% Animé-freak. You have quite a bit of interest in the Pokémon animé.
    * 45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    * 60% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    * 25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    * 43% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Iiii would probably disagree on being more of an anime fan than a games fan, which this sorta implies, but. Electric/flying is cool! :o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Never posted here before, huh.






I get Togetic pretty consistently every time I take the test, even when I change my answers because multiple ones are true.













Don't exactly agree with Fire, but.




*20%* Gamer.  You have little interest in Pokémon gaming.
*40%* Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
*45%* Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
*45%* Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
*75%* Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*45%* Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.
This I do agree with. Although I wouldn't say 'little interest'. I'm just very casual.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Teddiursa / Togetic; Grass/Ground/Dragon type.

65% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
70% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
75% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
65% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
60% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

not exactly a walking Pokedex, but.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 what


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Seemed to be what I got for a 'pokemon'...P=

It would be nice to actually be more carefree like that.

:)

I guess, I have the tendency for such, though.

=3


----------



## Scootaloo (May 1, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

50% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    85% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    52% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## mewtini (May 2, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*





    35% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    15% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    40% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    25% Obsessed. Pokémon is a definite part of your life.
    25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    28% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.


----------



## kyeugh (May 10, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Looking at most of your scores, I feel like a terrible, terrible nerd.


----------



## Mewmic (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




    70% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    25% Animé-freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
    45% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have quite a bit of interest in researching Pokémon.
    90% Obsessed. Your life practically revolves around Pokémon!
    75% Fan Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    61% Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Dungeons (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*












*75% Gamer.* You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
*40% Animé-freak.* You have some interest in the Pokémon animé.
*80% Pokémon Know-it-all.* You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
*15% Obsessed.* Pokémon has managed to seep into your soul a little.
*20% Fan Worker.* You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*46% Pokémon Fan.* You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Bulbamew (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

80% Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
    10% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    80% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
    65% Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
    55% Fan Worker. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    58% Pokémon Fan. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon.

Obsessive Pokemon Geek and proud of it :sunglasses:


----------



## Shut the Hell Up (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*







This is me, but I couldn't find the obssession or type quizzes.


----------



## Awos (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

 (really don't see myself being angry at all, an odd fit...)


    30% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    20% Animé-freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon animé.
    30% Pokémon Know-it-all. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
    50% Obsessed. Pokémon is important in your life.
    25% Fan Worker. You have some interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    31% Pokémon Fan. You have some interest in Pokémon.

Gawd I'm mild.


----------



## Cynder (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


Preference for being alone is accurate; calm, not so much.

Strongly independent, true.


----------



## sanderidge (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*




I don't see how these go together, but they're flattering~


----------



## Stryke (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Well heres mine:

At first I thought it was incorrect, but the more I read it, the more I realized how close it was. O_o


These are both me, but I'm a bit more fairy than ghost.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

I turned out to be Teddiursa, with Dragon & Flying as my types, and I feel like I like Pokémon a bit more than this, but...:

10% Gamer. You have no interest in Pokémon gaming.
0% Anime-Freak. You have no interest in the Pokémon anime.
0% Pokémon Know-It-All. You have no interest in researching Pokémon.
0% Obsessed. Pokémon is not a huge part of your life.
15% Fan-Worker. You have no interest in Pokémon fanwork.
5% Pokémon Fan. You have no interest in Pokémon.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

so i decided to try the fan test now that im actually like watching the anime n shit

>"In addition to watching them, you record the episodes on tape."

Butterfree u might wanna modernize this quiz a bit lel

>"You know the Hoenn Pokédex numbers of at least half of all the Pokémon."

u REALLY might wanna modernize this quiz leeeel

"You admit outside of the Pokémon community that you like Pokémon."

my laptop literally has shitty ass, taped-on stickers of flareon and eevee on it. i am a teacher's assistant in graduate school. anytime i open my laptop at the front of the room my students, that i am teaching, are made aware of the fact that i am a pokémon fan leeel

anyhow:


    65% Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
    30% Anime-Freak. You have little interest in the Pokémon anime.
    35% Pokémon Know-It-All. You have little interest in researching Pokémon.
    55% Obsessed. Pokémon is a significant part of your life.
    20% Fan-Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    41% Pokémon Fan. You have little interest in Pokémon.

EXCUSE U, EXCUSE U THAT LAST ONE IS WRONG, I AM THE BATTLE MAISON QUEEN. and also i fucking fell in love over the pokemon anime wheres the choice for That huh!!!!!!


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Meh. You like Pokémon more than I do, according to that quiz.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

i've been playing for like 13 years, there are some things that just stick with you


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*

Makes sense. BUT STILL! I sprite Pokémon a lot!!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

*Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*


...This is me, on so many levels.


These fit me perfectly, too. Doesn't help that Ice is my favorite type...


    50% Gamer. You have some interest in Pokémon gaming.
    45% Anime-Freak. You have some interest in the Pokémon anime.
    5% Pokémon Know-It-All. You have no interest in researching Pokémon.
    20% Obsessed. Pokémon has some weight in your life.
    25% Fan-Worker. You have little interest in Pokémon fanwork.
    29% Pokémon Fan. You have little interest in Pokémon.

...I'd say the "research" thing could be called into question. I can't remember every Pokémon, don't know a single Japanese name and have to look dual types up, but I do research on my own. A lot. I love researching everything in general, I do that in every fandom I'm part of. It's just my "researching" amounts to looking up Pokémon information, and then categorizing them by different parameters. For example, I make "perfect" teams before starting a game by making sure my Pokémon cover the types of all Gym Leaders, the Elite Four and Champion. Then I make sure I pick attacks that cover as many types as possible. ...I swear, if you guys saw all my mile-long "research" memos, you'd think I was crazy. XD

Also, the whole "anime-freak" thing... to be honest, I'm not that much of a fan of the anime. I prefer the Adventures manga since it's amazing and a lot more mature. ...That "knowing all main voice actors" thing can be chalked up to the fact I'm a voice actor fangirl in general. Been one for ten years. XD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm totally late to the game here but let me put all my results.


I'm a dual type Fighting/Fairy
That shouldn't make sense but in real life i'm an Introvert/Extrovert so i answered twice. Once Introverted Once Extroverted. Maybe it's more like different forms?

ANYWAY
here's my obsessed results

*Pokémon Fan Test Results*
You are a:


*95%* Gamer. You have a burning interest in Pokémon gaming.
*20%* Anime-Freak. You have little interest in the Pokémon anime.
*95%* Pokémon Know-It-All. You have a burning interest in researching Pokémon.
*95%* Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
*95%* Fan-Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*80%* Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon
It's not fair! Just because i don't really like the Anime i get lowered down to an 80% Unacceptable. We now know that pokémon takes up every part of my life except for the TV shows i watch.

What Pokémon Am i?

I took it twice for accuracy.

Was what i got once and i also got


That's all the quizzes, Right?


----------



## haneko (Apr 8, 2020)

For the type quiz, I got Ice and Fighting, though I think Ice suits me more: "Ice-types are quiet and introverted, like to go unnoticed, and may appear cold to others, but secretly harbor a lot of passion and creativity."

I took the "What Pokemon are You?" quiz several times because I couldn't decide on the answers to some questions. I got Mewtwo, Scyther, Ninetales, and Absol. Honestly, all of these options make me sound way edgier than I am, but out of them Scyther suits me the most:


----------



## Ruby (Apr 20, 2020)

Ruby said:


> *Re: What Pokémon/Type/Level of Obsession Are You?*
> 
> 
> 
> I _used_ to get Charizard.


I just took this quiz again after nine years and got the same thing again.  Maybe I'm Togetic for life now...

I have a certain affection for this quiz.  I think I first discovered TCoD because someone on Pojo forums had their result in their signature and I clicked the link.  That was in 2004. Not sure what result I got then, but it certaintly wasn't Togetic, I can tell you that much.


----------



## qenya (Apr 21, 2020)

Ruby said:


> I just took this quiz again after nine years and got the same thing again. Maybe I'm Togetic for life now...


Woo, Togetic clan represent!

I also have a feeling I used to show up as a different Pokémon, but it's been years and I have no idea what it was.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

*Pokémon Fan Test Results*

You are a:



*70%* Gamer. You have quite a bit of interest in Pokémon gaming.
*90%* Anime-Freak. You have a burning interest in the Pokémon anime.
*55%* Pokémon Know-It-All. You have some interest in researching Pokémon.
*95%* Obsessed. Pokémon is one of the most important elements of your life.
*85%* Fan-Worker. You have a burning interest in Pokémon fanwork.
*79%* Pokémon Fan. You have a burning interest in Pokémon.
I do like the anime a good amount, so i'm glad I got 90% on it lol i do dislike the fan drama over the anime, though......but i've got good at avoiding people who start it :P


----------



## sidewalk_time (Mar 19, 2022)

For the type quiz, I got dragon! Which is obvious, right now my signature shows my Pokemon type on it, unless I change it sometime in the future. Anyway, in case I _do_ change my signature, here's the link/image:


I think I got Charizard the first time I did the below test, but now I got Mew! I'm not that carefree, though. I should work on that. Charizard's more accurate, actually. I'm very impulsive. Here's both of them:


----------



## Rosie (Mar 22, 2022)

I don’t think i’m a slowpoke… i answered the “i don’t know”-esque answer like twice just because the test answered a lot of surprisingly big questions for me lol



Nice, i got my second favorite type!!

_According to the Pokémon Fan Test, I am a:
15% gamer
6% anime/manga-lover
7% card wiz
13% merch collector
28% human encyclopedia
39% fan-creator
5% community contributor
21% Pokémaniac
16% Pokémon fan_

Shout out to me for doing somewhat ok on the fan test. But it seems I still have a ways to go…


----------

